
Equality of opportunity is dying, Dalio says - known
https://www.huffingtonpost.in/entry/ray-dalio-the-system-is-broken_in_5dca1ba3e4b0fcfb7f6bb629
======
marcusverus
It should be crystal clear that the issues being discussed in this article are
not endemic to Capitalism. Markets can benefit from regulation and government
intervention, sure. But when your interventions cause problems, don't point
the finger at Capitalism. And certainly don't use the existence of ill-
conceived interventions and their negative impacts as an excuse for a new
round of novel interventions.

~~~
nickthemagicman
Interesting take. Whats your solution?

